# Sheep poop



## West5757 (Apr 10, 2014)

I have a question about my sheep poop. I recently bought 5 ewes that should be bred within the last month or two. This is my first experience with sheep. 

They have been wormed prior to me buying them. 

2 of the 5 have had clumpy poop and not the normal pellets. They are eating wet grass in the mornings. I have also started feeding them a very small amount of grain to get them used to the barn. 

The two with clumpy poop have turned into scours. The others seem to be doing fine. Could the scours be from moving the sheep, wet grass, adding grain to their diet or all of these? I am just trying to figure out if I should have a vet look at them. 

Any ideas and/or advice will be greatly appreciated since this is my first sheep venture.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

As somebody who pastures their sheep 12 months of the year, I don't get too het up about their poos. It will vary from sheep to sheep, the time of the year, moisture in and on the grass and it's only when it gets runny that I look at what might be causing it.

In your case I would think it is probably a double whammy - the stress of being moved and the wet grass. You could try keeping them off the grass until the dew has dried off it and giving them a small amount of hay if they will eat it. (My sheep won't look at hay). Alternatively, they will probably come right on their own. I would also drench them again with a good quality sheep drench (Cydectin?) if you don't know what they were drenched with before you bought them. It may take them several weeks for their stomachs to settle down and it might pay to tie-hoe on the grain until they firm up a bit.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

what does tie-hoe mean...............?


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

I haven't heard that expression before either but my guess is, it means to quit the grain. I don't feed any this time of year when pasture grasses are lush and plentiful. Even in winter when they are pregnant, they only get maybe a Â½ cup of grain per day - the rest of their nutrients comes from their hay. Based on their body condition and the fact they produce big, healthy, fast-growing lambs, they don't seem to need a lot in the way of grain IME.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

anniew said:


> what does tie-hoe mean...............?


Cut back on the amount until they show signs of improvement, then if you feel they need it, reintroduce it gradually.

They really don't need much if they have good pastures unless they are pregnant or lactating


----------

